

So You're A Startup: How To Create & Maintain An Advisory Board - meangeme
http://velocity.uwaterloo.ca/startups/startup-create-advisory-board

======
pg
The high bit is don't, unless you're working in some specialized industry
where credentials count for a lot.

~~~
debacle
What about scaling (in the non technical sense)? There are some vital
ancillary (oxymoron?) roles in a large scale company that a lot of founders
will likely be bad at (support, administration, etc).

Obviously these are Good Problems to Have, but how do you best obtain that
knowledge?

